# What brand/model bbq do you have & happy with it?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just considering getting a Weber, but what does everybody use & reviews please.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a char-broil and it is pretty good, I wouldn't say great, but it certainly does the job. One thing I wish, was that the grates were a little bit higher from the flame, and the flame guard, it seems if I cook chicken with the skin on (like I did tonight) I get lots of flame ups even a low temps, and I have to watch it fairly closely, or burn city. It needs to be like 1 inch higher. I was thinking i might actually "fix" it myself. Anyway, pretty good BBQ, nothing to complain about.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

not sure what kind i have, but its really deep without a vapour guard. Flare ups aren't really an issue thanks to the height of the grate, and im able to cook perfect skin on chicken at its lowest burner setting with the lid closed. For decent BBQ you don't need much except being able to really dial in low temps because thats where the real flavour comes from (200degrees). Nothing is like ribs cooked for 4+ hours at 200 degrees on a grill... i had to do some major mods to my old BBQ to get that.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Weber, greatest buy ever


----------



## moca (Apr 24, 2010)

Great post as we are in the process of deciding too. So far weber and broil mate are the top picks but for price of webers we will probably go broil mate. Home depot will be having a 20% off sale in April.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

The Coleman Road Trip is what we've been using the past year. It's gotten far better reviews than most other brands, is cheaper than the other popular compact grills.... it not only cooks chicken and veggies well without burning them, it cooks veggie burgers without making them stick and fall apart!


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have managed a Home Depot and am currently the owner of weber myself. I can tell you that IMO this is the best built BBQ ever....I've had one sit outside for 8 years, no cover, and worked and looked like new. No Contest.

Lance

Forgot to add that my wife and I BBQ at least three days a week, year round.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have both a weber and a napoleon at work that we use for staff bbq's. They are both pretty close in performance, can't really go wrong with either. The napoleon does seem to be slightly better constructed. Also, check out the grill grates to see what type you prefer. I have a vermont castings bbq and the enamel coated cast iron grates are starting to rust after about 6 years.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

best BBQ out there is a Vermont Castings...but do not buy one through home depot as they are not the same as the ones you can buy through specialty shops...regardless of the brand try and get one with a rotisserie burner, THEE best way to cook a baron of beef or chicken ever!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazon.com: Weber 1421001 Performer Charcoal Grill, Black: Patio, Lawn & Garden

I think you've seen this baby in action already in my back yard. Charcoal flavour and nuances with the speed of gas.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would love a Weber, but I have to find a good price before I make that purchase. However, better to spend for a great bbq that will last a decade or more, than one you have to replace or repair in a few years.

Keep them coming. I think this will be a useful thread for all the bbq-nuts here on the site as the weather gets better. I usually bbq year round as well.

Just picked up a great Sterling for now. Waiting to find my dream Weber.

There's a bbq place with Vermont Castings going on sale here:

Vermont Castings Blowout Sale!!

That's the best retail prices I've found on the very high end bbqs locally.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Amazon.com: Weber 1421001 Performer Charcoal Grill, Black: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> I think you've seen this baby in action already in my back yard. Charcoal flavour and nuances with the speed of gas.


I already own a Weber Kettle charcoal bbq.

Weber - Weber 22.5 In. One-Touch Silver Charcoal Barbeque - 741001 - Home Depot Canada

I figure 3 bbqs (1 big propane Weber or high end, 1 med. Sterling propane & the Weber Kettle coal bbq for special bbqs).

The coal bbq will be great for flavour, but slower since it doesn't have propane starter like yours.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the key is cast iron grill plates. Size helps. I have a big stainless steel job with a rotiserie. I do all kinds of stuff. When I was much younger, I had a Fiesta with enameled grill racks...let's just say after one season of heavy use..the Fiesta was over.

Hammer


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

moca said:


> Great post as we are in the process of deciding too. So far weber and broil mate are the top picks but for price of webers we will probably go broil mate. Home depot will be having a 20% off sale in April.


Talked to the HD guys and they told me that the 2 low end Broil Mates are made in Canada but the higher priced ones are all made in China.

That was a deciding factor for me.

My Sterling, btw, is identical to the BM selling for $299 reg. price at HD.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I use to own a broil king that lasted more than 5yrs, unfortunately that's all it lasted.

Now I own a Weber Q300 and have it for 3yrs now fires right up every time with a single push!

Although it only has 2 settings which is good for doing chicken, fish and burgers I should have got the 2 models higher....$$ is the issue although it will last 10yrs.

BBQ Selector | Home Depot Canada


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I have the Weber Q300. Works great for what it is...a compact bbq

I'd personally go with a Weber, Vermont, or Jackson.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Weber Genesis - Best I've ever had - and I've had many BBQ's - Been cooking & grilling for over 30 years - didn't have the best results till I got the Genesis 5 years ago - wouldn't go with anything else - can be had for under $1,000. and well worth the price!


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

Weber Q 320 Propane Gas Grill - Awsome little compact grill, ordered it to H.D. in Bellingham saved about $100


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like our Vermont Castings. Great BBQ


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Broil King and have had it for about eight years. Love it, dependable and reliable, haven't had to replace ignition button or burners yet.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I have lot's of time so got myself a Weber kettle, one touch gold 22.5 and a cast-iron 4 piece grill for it. Can hardly wait to fire up a chimney full of lump charcoal and start grillin. Course that's when all the snow is gone!
D


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I would love a Weber, but I have to find a good price before I make that purchase. However, better to spend for a great bbq that will last a decade or more, than one you have to replace or repair in a few years.
> 
> Keep them coming. I think this will be a useful thread for all the bbq-nuts here on the site as the weather gets better. I usually bbq year round as well.
> 
> ...


Wow...that's insane. I'm glad I looked in on this thread. My bro and his friends have Weber Genesis and love them and I was all ready to go and fork out big $ for a Weber Summit (natural gas, as I have the hookups). But for half the price, the Vermont Castings (sounds like they are 3 years old) are a steal!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I think those are an excellent buy. Great BBQ's. Older models but who cares. I'm pretty sure BBQ's haven't changed much except in colours and finishes. I'd pick one up myself if my current BBQ was another two or three years older.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people have concerns with porcelain coated cast iron grills vs. stainless. The Weber has stainless grills. Any thoughts on that? I've had cheaper (Broil Mate) porcelain grill that lasted < 2 years with vigorous use (5+ 20 lb canisters a year)


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ant,

Go big or go home 

American BBQ Systems

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

For our family reunion my uncle got a bbq from next door to his shop , the bloody thing is worth 35k its a custom built one with, a bar big cooler sound system and big screen t.v in the front .

On another note , Would be awsome to start a thread with peoples bbq recepies since summer is aproaching maybe one day put together a book and sell it and use money for donations to some charitys

http://www.nortruck.com/products/products_bbqtrailers.php this is pretty much the exact one we used


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a Vermont Castings Signature Series. Stainless steel, 3 burner, side burner, rotissery plus pop-up lighting for late night barbies, and is the only way to go. A little pricey but will last a long time. Had mine for 3 years now with no problems.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think stainless might be the better way to go in terms of longevity and also being able to really get them clean. I know that the cast iron is preferred for its ability to retain heat. But it is really easy to damage and as I can see from mine, it is starting to rust. Not to mention, they are heavy. My next will be stainless. You can to be pretty careful with the porcelain coatings so that you won't wear them out/scratch or chip it.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Some people have concerns with porcelain coated cast iron grills vs. stainless. The Weber has stainless grills. Any thoughts on that? I've had cheaper (Broil Mate) porcelain grill that lasted < 2 years with vigorous use (5+ 20 lb canisters a year)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I think stainless might be the better way to go in terms of longevity and also being able to really get them clean. I know that the cast iron is preferred for its ability to retain heat. But it is really easy to damage and as I can see from mine, it is starting to rust. Not to mention, they are heavy. My next will be stainless. You can to be pretty careful with the porcelain coatings so that you won't wear them out/scratch or chip it.


Thanks for that input Tony. That was exactly my concern. Chipping (eating bits of porcelain) and rust. Think that nails it for me and I'll stick with stainless.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I would go with a Weber, no doubt. 

The key is in the burner arrangement and how even the heating is. You get very little cold spots on a Weber as compared to other brands. 
Also, the flare guards on the Weber are superior, to a point where many other brands have come out and copied what Weber has done. Cooking skin-on chicken, I can turn it down and walk away and not have to worry about coming back to an inferno. 

I've used broil kings, Napoleon, vermont castings and some cheaper brands, and the Weber is still my brand of choice. 
I've had two in the past 12 years, and both are still working like a charm ( my old one is at my mom's house). 

I've also used the large commercial BBQs for work, and for the most part, they are all about size and BTU's. They just don't have the precison or even cooking that I prefer. 

As for the grates, I really prefer the uncoated cast iron that was available in the original webers. Stainless steel heats up very fast, but also does not retain heat as well. They also require a bit more maintenance in cleaning to keep them shiny. 

The porcelain coated ones are more durable than you think, and it makes it easier to clean, but they do require some special care, whereas I can beat the tar out of my cast iron grates, and once they are seasoned, they work the same every time. To avoid rusting, they have to be seasoned properly. After cooking, I turn it up, burn off the food, and give it a good scrape. Then some oil a rag and rub it over the grates and your good to go for next time. Sounds like a lot of work, but it really is worth it in terms of overall performance. 

If I didn't buy a weber, I'd probably go with a napoleon. Good Canadian brand with some nice design features. However, they are not cheap, in the same range as the other quality brands.

At the end of the day though, the BBQ that works the best is the one that is well maintained. Regular cleanings and upkeep of the basic parts make for more enjoyable and healthier cooking.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I talked to the lady bbq expert at Kerrisdale Lumber about the Vermont Castings on special. They ordered in 2 or 3 container loads, so lots to choose from. 

I'm debating between the 4 burner with rotisserie for $799 or the 3 burner w/out rotisserie for $499. Am I going to get $300 worth of use out of the rotisserie? I almost never buy whole chickens at this point in time, so not sure if I will just to use the rotisserie. Usually marinade my meats for 2 or 3 days anyways.

I have a feeling I'll end up going with the 3-burner.

The Webers & Napoleans are far more expensive (ie. more than twice the price of the 3-burner VC). Most of the lower end Webers are made in China, which really is a deal breaker for me.

Anthony


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

not sure what brand is at costco but they looked like they were solid and put together wel


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Chinese built. No thanks. There are very few non-Chinese (ie. built in Canada or USA) bbqs left on the market.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

save your 300 bucks and buy a rotisserie chicken at safeway for 10 bucks when your craving one imho


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I already have a Showtime Ronco Rotisserie. Unless the rotisserie option is next to free on the bbq, I probably won't be getting one. 

Will probably go tomorrow to check out some bbqs. Vermont Castings, Napoleon & Weber.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just picked up a couple of Weber Qs today off CL. For $360 total, I got an 7 months old Weber Q300, with stand, cover, propane tank, adapter hose, and brush, as well as an older Weber Q100 and a cooler thrown in.

Had been looking at a bigger bbq, like a Weber Genesis, but decided that going this route makes good sense for my situation. 

So for big parties, I fire up the Q300 & Sterling propane. For huge parties, I light up the charcoal in my Weber Silver (kettle style coal bbq). For cooking at my church, I can bring both the Q300 & Q100. For day trips, the Q100 will do nicely and be very portable. For day to day use, the Q300 fits the bill.

The best of all worlds

Yes, I know. A little (or a lot) crazy to have 2 mid-size propane, 1 mid-size charcoal, and 1 small portable propane bbqs. Good thing I have a big deck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a lot of bbq's. But if it does what you want, why not? Since you started this thread, I've started seriously looking at one too, and did some preliminary shopping. Will be looking more seriously soon, and this thread has really narrowed down the candidates for me.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Weber for sure!!!!!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey big bubba B - took up your suggestion to start a new thread to complement this one, to post BBQ recipes. Just posted the first recipe, a super (IMHO) steak marinade, which was followed by a great-sounding, different recipe for beer can chicken posted by katienaha.
Have a look you grillers out there, and give us some others !


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I talked to the lady bbq expert at Kerrisdale Lumber about the Vermont Castings on special. They ordered in 2 or 3 container loads, so lots to choose from.
> 
> I'm debating between the 4 burner with rotisserie for $799 or the 3 burner w/out rotisserie for $499. Am I going to get $300 worth of use out of the rotisserie? I almost never buy whole chickens at this point in time, so not sure if I will just to use the rotisserie. Usually marinade my meats for 2 or 3 days anyways.
> 
> ...


I have had my VC BBQ now for over 9 years...looks as good now as the day I bought it...I keep it clean and love it. I have the rotis burner and use it a lot. there is no better way to cook a baron of beef or a whole chicken than a rotis. I even bought a really cool rack gizme for doing skewers of meat on the rotis burner and they are amazing. One fault I dont like about the VC is the porcelain coated grills...they get tough to clean after a while and do eventually crack and break and then flake off...if I had my choice I would get heavy gage stainless grills...I vote for you to get the 4 burner with the rotis as you will find the added grill size valuable. try grilling pineapple or pears they are fantastic.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> I have had my VC BBQ now for over 9 years...looks as good now as the day I bought it...I keep it clean and love it. I have the rotis burner and use it a lot. there is no better way to cook a baron of beef or a whole chicken than a rotis. I even bought a really cool rack gizme for doing skewers of meat on the rotis burner and they are amazing. One fault I dont like about the VC is the porcelain coated grills...they get tough to clean after a while and do eventually crack and break and then flake off...if I had my choice I would get heavy gage stainless grills...I vote for you to get the 4 burner with the rotis as you will find the added grill size valuable. try grilling pineapple or pears they are fantastic.


Psst. I just picked up a Weber Q 300 & Q 100. That's a total 4 bbqs. Don't have room on my deck for another VC bbq


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The best thing to do is get a basic cheap one from
Costco as you have
To replace every couple of years anyhow. Look how many BBQ
Carcasses
Are out in alleys that
Dont work anymore.
Waste .
Buy a 1000 dollar one then dump it when you move. All old and mungy and the starter quit , holes plugged
Etc


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

All four of my bbqs (Weber Q 300, Q 100 & Silver charcoal) and Sterling propane cost a total of $530

April, I'm tossing 3 old bbqs out this spring so I know what you mean. All these ones I have now should last for several years & give me max. flexibility in terms of cooking for family,for huge party or on the road.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Almost time to clear the deck, build a pergola to cover it and get ready for all the bbqs this spring/summer.

Woohoo. Just another week and a half of work & then my students are off from university & I can take a breather. 

Once I have the pergola built & deck ready, will be a good time to have some BCA friends over to grill, drink & be merry.


----------

